

Implementing Workflows on Google App Engine with Fantasm - panarky
http://code.google.com/appengine/articles/fantasm.html

======
zzygan
This made me think that App Engine suddenly got support for a really old mac
assembly language tool.<http://www.lightsoft.co.uk/Fantasm/fant.html>

I must be getting old.

